# Need Help with Prime Rib



## jeeplj (Dec 22, 2009)

I am new to smoking and I have been finding recipes on the fourm. I have a Masterbuilt electric smoker. I need a recipe for smoking a 13 pound prime rib for Christmas. This is my first try at Prime rib and the family will kill me if I it's not perfect. 
My questions are:
what rub should I use?
what temp do I smoke it?
how long do I smoke it?
what temp do I need it to be for med Rare? Definatly not more the med rare
What wood do I use?
do I use water in the pan and how much?
And anything else I have missed or need to know.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 22, 2009)

Rub would be a matter of taste.
I smoke at about 225 to 240 degrees.
Not how long but smoke to internal temps of the meat. For med. rare I would take it to an internal temp of 135 degrees and then double wrap it in heavy aluminum foil, wrap a towel around it and put it into a dry cooler for at least a 1/2 hour. It will continue to cook a little more while it rests and absorbs some of the juices. That should give you med rare.
I like to use Pecan.
Yes, use water in the pan about 3/4 full.

These are just the basics and there are many, many variances....

Good luck and don't forget to post some pics for us to drool over....


----------



## uncle_lar (Dec 22, 2009)

my personal prefference is the simpler the better for prime rib,
you want to taste the meat. rub with a little olive oil, 
little sea salt black pepper , maybe a touch of garlic
I like to smoke mine @ 200-225Max 
pull it @135* internal temp, tent it with foil and let it rest for 30 minutes
I use a water pan with beef stock and onions, then use it to make your auju. a little hickory and oak makes a nice smoke
time will vary, just go by the temp guesstimate for figuring out what time to put it on for a roast that size would be around 35 -45 min per pound. give or take.


----------



## jeeplj (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Do you have a guess on how long it might take at 225? I need an estimate so I know when to put it on the smoker. When the internal nears 135 I can let them start getting the rest of the food ready.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 22, 2009)

I would guess around 40 mins. per pound, but that's just a guess, meats may vary. Start it a little earlier, if it reaches 135* sooner it will hold the heat if you wrap it and put it in a dry cooler. If you mean start putting food on the table I would wait til you pull it at 135*, remember you need to let it rest.


----------



## nozzleman (Dec 22, 2009)

Smoking is a little different than baking in that times are estimates only when you smoke. You need to cook until your desired temp is reached, regardless of how long that takes.  As stated in a previous post plan on 35-45 minutes per pound of meat. I wouldn't plan my cook down to the minute or you may find yourself eating later than you planned.


----------



## falconrod (Dec 22, 2009)

Using the water pan for the auju will be an added bonus, though it won't make an appreciable difference in the flavor of the meat itself.  It will also help stabilize the temp of the cooking chamber.  Start with boiling water and have your smoker up and running, and stabilized at smokin' temp well before putting your meat in and establishing a start time.

BTW, in case you haven't posted in Roll Call, it is the recommended starting place...

Good Luck...


----------



## erain (Dec 22, 2009)

1. i would pass on the rub personally, salt, pepper, and some garlic paste is really all you need.
2. i  run smoker at 225-250
3. until internal temp is 130-135 tops... the guesstamites by others are probly close. personally i dont time it. when its done and rested we eat.
4. pull at 130-135, foil, wrap in towels and put in cooler to rest... will continue to cook a bit and will end up around 140. will get you what your looking for.
5. hard to go wrong with cherry
6. instead of water use beef broth, make sure you capture all your drippings. defat and use for aujus.

i have also taken the roast straight from the refrig, some say let it warm up at room temp some... i kind of like throwing on a hot grill and giving outside edges a quick sear. adds a little something too it with the carmelized edges. 
good luck, cant wait til you post pics!!!


----------



## wrangler (Dec 24, 2009)

From reading various posts, including this one, I see the following, please add comments if I misread something.

1. Keep the rub simple, such rubbing with olive oil and add salt, pepper, and perhaps a touch of garlic or rosemary or both.
2. Smoke at 225 to 250 (I find 250 easier to keep)
3. Assuming 40 minutes per pound, your 13 pounds will take about 5 1/2 hours.  My wife just came home with a 18 pounder, so mine will take about 7 1/2 hours.  In any case, judge by the internal temp of 135.  Then wrap it in foil (two layers) and place in a cooler for 1/2 hour.
5. Wood varies by user, but pecan mixed with a sweet wood like cherry would do nicely.
6. Water is enough, anything else is personal preference.  I find the juices int eh double wrapped foil more appealing to use than what ever is in the water pan.

P.S.  I like your avatar pciture...I have a TJ.


----------



## lhudsob5b (Dec 22, 2014)

you say place the roast in a cooler.  What kind of cooler are we talking about


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 22, 2014)

The weight of a PR doesn't determine cook time, its thickness does.  An 8lb PR that is 4 inches thick will take just as long as a 15lb PR that is 4 inches thick.


----------



## gary s (Dec 22, 2014)

Like an Igloo cooler  Wrap in a couple of old towels and place in the cooler it will hold nicely 

Gary


----------

